# snowblower lift recommendations



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well, it's time to get a snowblower lift. i searched this site and could not find a discussion on it .

Tired of bending over all the time so recommendations would be appreciated. I usually shop amazon.com with an occasional trip to harbor freight but am willing to try new sources.

thanks in advance.

would like one that is wide and long enough for a Honda tracked machine.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

ClassicCat posted about one that he made from a Harbor Freight item.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The large commercial lawn mower lifts are about as expensive as a very large John Deere riding mower.

There are a bunch of hydraulic lift tables available on the market and they can run from $259.00 from global industrial inc. to over $5000.00

The small one from global industrial will lift is on casters and you can move it around and store it and it has a foot pump to raise the lift table.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Harbor Freight motorcycle lift....6' table 24 inches wide with ramp.....goes up 36 inches.........blower on one end 3' work table on other. $299 on sale. It is a portable work bench during lawntractor/ chainsaw/weedwacker season.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

cranman said:


> Harbor Freight motorcycle lift....6' table 24 inches wide with ramp.....goes up 36 inches.........blower on one end 3' work table on other. $299 on sale. It is a portable work bench during lawntractor/ chainsaw/weedwacker season.


This would be my recommendation as well...










https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-steel-motorcycle-lift-68892.html

Wait 'til it's on sale for $299


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I haven't done this but I was thinking of using my hydraulic pump jack that I use for my car, make a wooden platform with a plate and pipe fastened to the bottom to fit in the hole in the jack. The snow blower will be put on this, then I can pump it up. The two problems I see; it may not rise as high as the $300 Harbor Freight, and it won't be flat with the ground. The latter can be solved by bolting an angled piece of metal at the end with wood across it.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I use the Harbor Freight lift table. It was just under $200 with the coupon. It works great. I use a plywood ramp to drive the machine up. Then you can move it around with the casters. It lifts high enough to load onto a tailgate which is a plus. Much easier to do work on the lift.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

cranman said:


> Harbor Freight motorcycle lift....6' table 24 inches wide with ramp.....goes up 36 inches.........blower on one end 3' work table on other. $299 on sale. It is a portable work bench during lawntractor/ chainsaw/weedwacker season.


That's pretty cool! If it's not quite wide enough, a sheet of plywood across the top could help make sure it's fully supporting the tracks, etc. And 3 feet in the air (even if some might want it to go higher) would be a lot nicer than working on the floor.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hydraulic table cart:

https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lbs-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-69148.html

Credit goes to Bruce Pender on youtube*


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

I second the hydraulic table/cart. Keep an eye on craigslist. I picked this one up a couple years back for less than $200. 63 inches long, 32 wide, goes almost 4 feet high, it's like a rolling work bench, load it up and bring it where ever I want to work on it. My little girl likes it too.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

vmax29 said:


> I use the Harbor Freight lift table. It was just under $200 with the coupon. It works great. I use a plywood ramp to drive the machine up. Then you can move it around with the casters. It lifts high enough to load onto a tailgate which is a plus. Much easier to do work on the lift.


dito here, best all around for a OPE shop


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I have the uline version of the portable with a wood top. It's pretty stout for a portable. I use mine for mostly lawn mowers and blowers. I'll take a picture tonight and post if you want to see it.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

When the need arises my Dayton 3500lb electric lift table gets the job done.:icon_whistling:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I'm leaning towards that lift table cart with the foot pump .i can put some 3/4 inch plywood on top to make it larger to hold my tracked Honda's.

a neighbor has one and he loads up his hs80 into his truck with ease. i like that big one from HF also. I can wait for it to go on sale. seems like it takes a lot of room. i need to build a bigger garage.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have the 500lb table cart from harbor freight. Works like a charm.


----------

